# DIY in Cape Town is a fail



## CraigW (26/9/21)

Hey peeps, 

Please could I get some help. 

I am really struggling to find a brick and mortar store in Cape Town for my DIY stuff. Sure I can buy online and I have, but every now and then I just want a couple of things and have to now spend R500 for free delivery or pay a minimum of R50 for delivery AND wait 3 days.

It's like now, I just need a couple of flavors some nic and some VG. 

So before I go and stock up for months I thought I'd check with you guys to see if there are other options.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (26/9/21)

Vape Africa in Goodwood, at the Virgin Active gym. They have all the DIY goodies, no normal brand concentrates but they have theyre own one shots. Ive been ADVing the Vanilla Tobacco with a dash of double choc. They also do the Heisenberg in a one shot if thats youre thing.


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/21)

CraigW said:


> Hey peeps,
> 
> Please could I get some help.
> 
> ...


Vape Cartel is just around the corner from you, Main Rd Plumstead.


----------



## Dr Voopenstein (26/9/21)

They dont have bottles... but most plastic warehouse type shops should have.


----------



## Stew (26/9/21)

I think 90% of DIY mixers buy on line. When they mix it's nearly always concentrates from different suppliers. That's the impression I get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraigW (26/9/21)

blujeenz said:


> Vape Cartel is just around the corner from you, Main Rd Plumstead.


They are, yes. Good store but they don't stock DIY stuff unfortunately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (26/9/21)

CraigW said:


> They are, yes. Good store but they don't stock DIY stuff unfortunately



Yeah they used, a few years back, but they stopped cos it wasnt moving....

I know, im in the same boat, but I do what most do and order online

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/21)

CraigW said:


> They are, yes. Good store but they don't stock DIY stuff unfortunately


My bad, I was there about a year ago, didnt know they'd changed the lineup.
I vaguely recall something about Blck Vapour being in kenilworth, but cant find anything on google.


----------



## Angelskeeper (26/9/21)

BLCK VAPOUR Cape Town is permanently closed unfortumately

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA (26/9/21)

I preferred buying my DIY supplies online and from one supplier only. Granted, the amount of vendors have increased, but I used to get all my stuff from @Richio over at Blck as at that stage they had the widest variety. I just feel that no brick and mortar store could compete with an online stone's variety. Plus, back then I found that I never needed "just one" ingredient. There was always some new flavor to try out or one missing to try out an online ror forum shared recipe. I have a brick and mortar store less than 5km from my house yet I buy 90% of my stuff online just due to variety.


----------



## Mzr (26/9/21)

I feel your pain bud I too enjoyed when Blck was in Capetown, especially when you place your order then you realise you forgot a concentrate or two after placing the order and checking out when they were here I would just go back and get it, but it is what it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

